# Vanni needs prayers



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I sponsor a little girl named Vanni at Peke a Tzu Rescue Organization. Jan Collins is the owner and rescues all small breeds. She does a wonderful job with all of her babies. Vanni is 16 and has only one eye. I've been sponsoring her for about a year and a half. She's a puppy mill mommy rescue. Jan had a very difficult time getting Vanni out of there. I received an email late last night asking for prayers for Vanni from Jan. Vanni is at the end now with several health issues. Please, keep her in your thoughts and prayers. She's such a very special little girl to me. (She's at the bottom of the page.)
Peke A Tzu Rescue Available for Adoption Page 1

Last Christmas, I sent her a huge bed. She loved it and Jan took a photo for the foster journal page. She was so happy and knew it was for her! It was the first gift she's ever received. That made me so sad.

The rescue org is located in Michigan. Last June was her 16th Birthday. I had Three Dog Bakery send her a Birthday cake, Birthday bandana, and pupcakes for her and all her guests to enjoy. It was a wonderful day. (Vanni's party is listed under June 23, 2010.)
Peke A Tzu Rescue Foster Journal

Thank you for listening and your prayers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Suzy, I am so sorry. Vanni's story touched my heart. Thank heavens she was able to get out of the puppy mill and spend her final days safe and loved. Bless you for sponsoring this special girl.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful girl Vanni is.:wub: I will be keeping her in my prayers. rayer:rayer:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness! so many little uncared for babies out there  I am happy you stepped up to the plate and helped this little one :grouphug: I hope she pulls through but I guess 16 is a pretty full life. Hard to see them go :crying:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:crying::crying: oh no!!! Will keep lil Vanni in my thoughts and prayers...Thank you for helping her (hugs)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I come to you with a thankful heart, thank you Lord for your precious gift of animals, these precious little ones only ask to be loved, they give so much in return. My heart breaks for little Vanni, she's a special little one, she's been through so much in her 16 years, I thank you Lord for giving her a home in her last years with people who love her. I ask Lord for a peaceful passing with loved ones around her. Soon little Vanni will have a new body, no pain, she will run free and not be fearful. Thank you Lord for the love Suzi has for little Vanni, she has a heart of gold, may she feel your comfort and peace. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the support.




silverhaven said:


> Oh my goodness! so many little uncared for babies out there  I am happy you stepped up to the plate and helped this little one :grouphug: I hope she pulls through but I guess 16 is a pretty full life. Hard to see them go :crying:


You're exactly right. She has lived a long life, and I know Jan will make the selfless decision to let Vanni cross over to the Rainbow Bridge when it's time. I think Jan is trying to emotionally prepare me for what is to come. I'm not sure why I'm having such a hard time accepting this.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, I come to you with a thankful heart, thank you Lord for your precious gift of animals, these precious little ones only ask to be loved, they give so much in return. My heart breaks for little Vanni, she's a special little one, she's been through so much in her 16 years, I thank you Lord for giving her a home in her last years with people who love her. I ask Lord for a peaceful passing with loved ones around her. Soon little Vanni will have a new body, no pain, she will run free and not be fearful. Thank you Lord for the love Suzi has for little Vanni, she has a heart of gold, may she feel your comfort and peace. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


THANK YOU, Paula for this prayer. I printed it out and have prayed it several times. Each time I pray your beautiful prayer, it makes me cry, but, gives me some inner peace. So, thank you again for taking the time to write this prayer for me. It meant so much to me.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe...  I'll be keeping her in my thoughts. *hugs*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Suzi - I'm so sorry. You and the rescue have been such a blessing to Vanni and I'm sure, she to you, knowing what a difference you've made in her life. Looking at that sweet face and knowing what she endured before is unthinkable. :smcry: Even though she never got a a forever home what wonderful presents you provided to make her feel special. If this indeed is her time to go, which I would gather at that age, may she pass peacefully knowing she was truly loved at last on this earth and may she frolic and enjoy life beyond. Sending prayer and love to her.:grouphug:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

:grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayeroor baby...Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I read all those sad little pupsters stories,OMG so sad. such adorable faces,you want to take them all home.... So many fluffs so few homes..... thank you for carring for Vanni the best way you could,if she could she'd give you a big kissie.
At least now she's surrounded by love!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aww, sweet Vanni - thank you for sponsoring her and sending her that awesome cake to celebrate her 16th birthday wow! It's so sad that she's spent 16 years in fear of everything and I hope that she spends the rest of her life in comfort and I'm sure with lots of love.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Suzi I just want you to know I'm thinking about you:hugging: if you need me I'm here


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

All of you have made me feel so much better, thanks for understanding. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Suzi I just want you to know I'm thinking about you:hugging: if you need me I'm here


Paula, thank you so much!


----------

